# Pirate of Lost Treasure Fishing Tournament



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the link from last year, but it may help in some way... 

http://www.piratesonthegulf.com/



Also...

http://www.pltpirates.com/

Tells ya a lttle about us and what we do for Secret Santa. Thanks for all the support!! :bowdown

Thanks Nic for taking the wheel on this one.... :grouphug</HTMLFRMT>


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I am looking forward participating again!Great tournament!!! What rules have changed from last year? I didn't seeany brochures at Outcast, but I went ahead and paid for the $25 Individual division TWT for Kings in addition to my normal registration fee.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

needed to do a bump to remind everybody of the tournament:letsdrink


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

is there a link for this year? Who do I need to contact for questions?


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Tight lines I sent you a pm ...


----------

